# Tastiest cuisine in the world?



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

What foods are the tastiest?
I think Italian, nothing beats a good pizza and pasta.pp


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing beats free food.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

nubly said:


> Nothing beats free food.


It's even better when you hunted it yourself :banana


----------



## acuncic (Dec 3, 2017)

I voted for Thai... could be biased as we have a wonderful Thai restaurant nearby.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

monster munch.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

What the hell is American Food?

Italian food numbah one!


----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

I love Indian food!


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

AvoidantGuy said:


> What the hell is American Food?
> 
> Italian food numbah one!


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

ChronicallyChronic said:


>


The only thing American in that picture is the Coke.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

There's some good Mexican cuisine around here but I haven't had any Chinese more authentic than Panda Express.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Ethiopian.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

variety is the spice of life

But if i had to rank them

1) Italian
2) Mexican
3) American..whatever that is..like burgers?..burgers are good
4) Thai
5) Japanese
6) Chinese

Thems all good


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

1. Italian
2. Mexican
3. Indian


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

Italian and American are my favorite. I can't choose between them. And Mexican is definitely second. 
I'm not a fan of Thai or Vietnamese cuisine at all... those are probably my least favorite. Not to offend anyone here, I've just tried a bunch of dishes and can't get into it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Indian, Chinese and Italian is the best for me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> monster munch.


I think thats cleared up the debate, throw in some 15p pickled onion space raiders, maybe a dairly lee dunker and a curly wurly for dessert, and what else could you want.

Second is either an Indian or a nice doner kebab from the istanbul grill.

Italian is **** - just ****ing pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Japanese but Thai is a close second.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Chinese food probably, closely followed by Indian (or at least Indian inspired stuff).


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Italian. They have amazing foods, all sorts of pastas with seafood and salmon and dill and aioli or traditional pizzas with very generous, luxurious toppings, all sorts of rich broths packed with intense flavours. I havent tried traditional American cuisine(i dont mean McDonald's) but i'm sure it would be pretty good too. Also, Japanese is good, they have very fine foods with exotic flavours.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mexican food when done right


----------



## netsnetsnets (Jul 26, 2017)

Southern US food, but I'm hella biased because I grew up there.

I love a ton of food, but nothing beats steak or barbecue or frying things until they no longer resemble food (but are still delicious). I didn't grow up in an area where cajun food was common, but hhhhngnrn is that stuff good too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Indian. By far. I could eat curry every day. Indian rice pudding is excellent too.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

indian. because i'm vegetarian... though i don't really think its the best quality. just your average indian restaurant is better than the average restaurant of some other kind. i've never been to a really fancy indian restaurant. 

thai is in second place. 

italian? its just pasta and green beans and tomato. not a big fan.

i have come to really like vegetarian sushi. so i guess japanese can be third. and i can't live without soy sauce.

i would actually say british food is the best quality if it wasn't for all the meat (more based on how good a high-end restaurant can be, not the average kind of restaurant). the most flavourful and balanced. so if i was an honest person i would have voted for that. but i'm not, i'm a dishonest vegetarian.

i don't know spanish food. very little vietnamese. american? i guess american is worst because of the lack of subtlety. but idk, haven't really eaten except Denny's and pizza with too much cheese (99% just cheese). just people say they put a lot of cream/cheese/sugar/sauce on everything.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Mexican and then Chinese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A mixture of Italian, American, and Mexican depending on the type of food. There are a lot of foods I don't like. I don't know how much of what I eat would be authentic.

A lot of British food looks like it would be great too. Are some things that look unappealing to me(applies to other culture's cuisines as well), but I'm sure I could find plenty I'd like.

Have never really found Asian/Indian foods appealing, but I'm sure there must me some kinds that I don't know or think of that I'd like.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sadly, I have only tasted white American ***** so far. It is a little bland.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably Mexican. Hard to say though as I'm sure I haven't had any AUTHENTIC foods from most on that list, living in small-town middle of nowhere USA.


----------



## The Scrub Ducky (Apr 4, 2017)

Shawarma...... taboulli....oh mahh gerrd.......luvz


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Brazilian is the best


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Why isn't there a choice for Mexican? 

Mexican food will always be my #1, (though since I haven't really got to have any that is authentic yet, rather it's Tex-Mex.)

A close second would be Italian, and then my national cuisine as well. Eastern European cuisine has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I say Chinese food for its incredible variety. 
I give a second place to French food, not so much for the menu choices, but for the whole experience: from appetizer to wine to dessert. It's top notch. I think it's the ultimate Valentine's Day dinner date experience.

I also like Jamaican food. It's really good. People should try it.

I also give props to my country's food: Perú. Everything is a winner. You can't go wrong. and somehow it has become increasingly popular over the years...
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-is-the-world-s-best-food-city-by-the-numbers


> Fans of Peruvian food like to tell this story: George Auguste Escoffier, the chef who wrote the rules of contemporary French cooking, once decided to rank the world's top cuisines. In his eyes, the best was, of course, French, followed by Chinese, and, in third place, Peruvian. Italian? Spanish? Not even mentioned. While Escoffier may or may not have created this ranking, it's a prophecy fulfilled: Lima, the capital of Peru, is currently the best place in the universe to get a sampling of the highest-ranking restaurant cooking.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I notice a lot of Americans say how much they love traditional Mexican food so much, but for me, it's one of the less desirable cuisines, and it's made even more obvious how ****ty a lot of Mexican food is, after watching Rick Steins tour of Mexico where he's eating all sorts of ****ty looking Mexican dishes from many regions of Mexico.

I remember Matt Tebbutt mentioning how some of the worst street food he'd ever eaten was during his time spent in mexico.

Seems to be a lot of poor quality peasant food that cannot be compared to equivalent foods from Asia etc. 

Puerto Rico and parts of South America seem to have some god awful looking food as well. 

I think if you've tried a lot of world foods and dishes, you'd rate Mexican food as one of the worst.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Chinese, Indian, Thai & Korean


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Pete Beale said:


> I notice a lot of Americans say how much they love traditional Mexican food so much, but for me, it's one of the less desirable cuisines, and it's made even more obvious how ****ty a lot of Mexican food is, after watching Rick Steins tour of Mexico where he's eating all sorts of ****ty looking Mexican dishes from many regions of Mexico.
> 
> I remember Matt Tebbutt mentioning how some of the worst street food he'd ever eaten was during his time spent in mexico.
> 
> ...


you'd be doing a major mistake if you're rating a food by how it looks on TV.

you have to go out there and taste it.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Micronian said:


> you'd be doing a major mistake if you're rating a food by how it looks on TV.
> 
> you have to go out there and taste it.


I don't need to taste it mate. I can tell if something is going to taste good by seeing the ingredients used, the quality of ingredients and how it's cooked.

Mexican cuisine is at the bottom of the list for me.

There's far more dishes from other cuisines I would choose.

Who would want to eat this ****?

On the streets they put it in a bag and drench it in that ****, and it's completely impractical to eat.

Mexican food just doesn't excite me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Micronian said:


> you'd be doing a major mistake if you're rating a food by how it looks on TV.
> 
> you have to go out there and taste it.


This is true. Curry is not photogenic at all. In fact Japanese curry looks like diarrhea. But curry tastes wonderful

I also wanted to mention that Mexican food is completely different from South American food. Mexican food is big on corn while in much of South America the potato reigns supreme.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

komorikun said:


> This is true. Curry is not photogenic at all. In fact Japanese curry looks like diarrhea. But curry tastes wonderful
> 
> I also wanted to mention that Mexican food is completely different from South American food. Mexican food is big on corn while in much of South America the potato reigns supreme.


I know what's in curry though. I live in the Balti capital of England. 

Curry from all areas of Asia is gorgeous.

I just find Mexican cuisine to be highly overrated and a lot of it is cheap looking, poor quality ingredients, poor cuts of meat etc, and some things just don't work for me.

I would never go to Mexico for the food. Compare Mexico to the street food scene in India, Thailand, China, Japan, and there's just no comparison.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pete Beale said:


> I know what's in curry though. I live in the Balti capital of England.
> 
> Curry from all areas of Asia is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


There's a street food scene in Japan? I mean there are a lot of vending machines but I never saw much of any food carts. Sometimes there is takoyaki, taiyaki, or roasted Japanese sweet potatoes. Only during summer festivals do they have lots of street food.

I will say my worst restaurant experience was when I went to this big popular Colombian restaurant in NYC. They had absolutely nothing that a vegetarian could eat. I thought I could get at least a cheese empanada. But nope. They only had meat, chicken, shrimp empanadas. And everything was way overpriced. So, definitely not a fan of Colombian food at all after that experience.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

komorikun said:


> There's a street food scene in Japan? I mean there are a lot of vending machines but I never saw much of any food carts. Sometimes there is takoyaki, taiyaki, or roasted Japanese sweet potatoes. Only during summer festivals do they have lots of street food.
> 
> I will say my worst restaurant experience was when I went to this big popular Colombian restaurant in NYC. They had absolutely nothing that a vegetarian could eat. I thought I could get at least a cheese empanada. But nope. They only had meat, chicken, shrimp empanadas. And everything was way overpriced. So, definitely not a fan of Colombian food at all after that experience.


Seems to be a lot of street food in Japan according to google images  , but I mean the little cafes in side streets as well, and in general, Japanese cuisine blows Mexican away. So much more variety. So many flavour combos and it's just much more exciting.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

For all of Latin America, I recommend empanadas or pastels. If you like fried food. My favorite.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empanada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastel_(food)#Brazil

In Bolivia, I recommend their milk shakes since they have a lot of unusual fruits and it's all made fresh. I also liked this stuff:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salteñas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silpancho

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pique_macho

They are also real big on rotten potatoes (Bolivian delicacy) which I do not recommend:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuño


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

im chinese so i won't comment on that because biased. 
but otherwise, spanish hands down. and it's well-balanced too. spent a month in spain and never had a bad meal. the best was this argentine place with amazinf empanadas, salad, alfajores. no wait what am i saying, i can't pick a favourite. 
french cuisine is awesome but way too rich/heavy for my tastes. not to mention expensive. 
japanese and italian both cater to delicate palates. great, but not enough variety in terms of flavours i find. 
indian is very diverse. i haven't tried everything yet, but their southern cuisine is delish.
the thai ive had at restaurants in various places has been consistently good. thailand seems to have an awesome street food scene that i need to try someday, if my stomach can handle it.
what other options am i missing? i like most foods, not picky. i don't have a very sensitive taste buds i guess.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

North Korean, without a doubt.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> monster munch.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mediterranean (vegetarian), i guess.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Indian FTW


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Indian and Mexican. I could eat curries and tacos for eternity basically.










There are a lot of popular Asian cuisines, but I haven't taken to them other than Indian, Sri Lanken and Middle Eastern. There are a few Chinese dishes I like, but not enough to make me favour that cuisine. I'm kind of freaked out by the amount of offal and weird meat they use in general. Japanese is meh, and I'm never going to eat raw fish. Thai is nice but overrated, I'm not a huge fan of combining sweet and savoury so much. The rest are forgettable imo.

Italian is also nice but I think it's kind of overrated too, not usually into carb heavy stuff. I have a soft spot for American food and British stodge. Spanish is just nowhere near as good as Mexican. I actually think Paella is kind of boring. I've had amazing Spanish omelettes but that's basically the only Spanish thing I really enjoy. I've had some great French stews too, like coq au vin etc, and then the pastries... I'd say French cuisine is kind of underrated where I am, but I still prefer tacos and curries.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Canadian isn't a choice eh?


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Thai followed by Indian!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Japanese!

I spent two months there and got so fat lol.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MCHB said:


> Japanese!
> 
> I spent two months there and got so fat lol.


Really? :O Japanse are so slim, well all the ones I have seeing in tv and internet lol.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Italian, Filipino, and Chinese all tie for first for me. :b


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Really? :O Japanse are so slim, well all the ones I have seeing in tv and internet lol.


I'm Canadian and I love Japanese food (it's my favorite!) and my best friend at the time was a Japanese exchange student (one of the few people from high school I've kept in touch with!) that dragged me back that way (to the outskirts of Kobe) and I ate so much sushi it was borderline comical! I didn't put as much thought into fitness as I do now and yeah...If you ever have the chance to visit Japan it's gorgeous country especially the castles, temples and country side! The peace memorial museum in Hiroshima is a good visit.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sus y said:


> Really? :O Japanse are so slim, well all the ones I have seeing in tv and internet lol.


There is a lot of fried food in Japan. Everyone thinks Japanese people eat sushi everyday but in reality they only eat it about once a week or less since it's expensive.

I think Japanese just have high metabolisms. The Japanese boyfriends I had ate way more than the hispanic boyfriends. The hispanics had some pudge but the Japanese didn't have an ounce of fat on them.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

MCHB said:


> I'm Canadian and I love Japanese food (it's my favorite!) and my best friend at the time was a Japanese exchange student (one of the few people from high school I've kept in touch with!) that dragged me back that way (to the outskirts of Kobe) and I ate so much sushi it was borderline comical! I didn't put as much thought into fitness as I do now and yeah...If you ever have the chance to visit Japan it's gorgeous country especially the castles, temples and country side! The peace memorial museum in Hiroshima is a good visit.


I wish I could, it seems interesting, but right now it's too expensive.



komorikun said:


> There is a lot of fried food in Japan. Everyone thinks Japanese people eat sushi everyday but in reality they only eat it about once a week or less since it's expensive.
> 
> I think Japanese just have high metabolisms. The Japanese boyfriends I had ate way more than the hispanic boyfriends. The hispanics had some pudge but the Japanese didn't have an ounce of fat on them.


I wish I was Japanese to have such high metabolism :frown2:


----------



## mynameismera (Jan 21, 2018)

Indian and I think because of growing up with it at a young age, I dislike cuisines such as Japanese (even though I am a big Japanophile). I read that if you eat spicy food at a young age, some taste buds will shut off permanently so you can more easily handle spicy foods. Maybe that is why my tongue finds Japanese food to be too bland, whereas the average Japanese will find Indian dishes to be overwhelming.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Asian food, particularly Korean and Japanese. 

My favorite European food is definitely Greek food. I'm obsessed with Greek food. Also fond of Russian food, since my step mom cooked a lot of Russian or Eastern European food.

I also like Mexican food a lot. 

I really want to like Indian food but it's just ok for me. I don't care for curry that much, even Japanese/Korean curry which I grew up eating. There is a lot of great Indian food where I live that I want to try but I always pick something else over Indian. One of my past roommates was Indian and she cooked a lot of food and made me try some of it. I find Indian food always smells wonderful but tastes just ok.

Italian food is good but overrated imo. I went to Italy and it was fine. I liked the salads a lot and was surprised that that turned out to be my favorite when I was there, also the coffee obviously.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm only voting for British because a bacon and egg sarni is my favourite food. (We're not famous for a lot else apart from fish and chips, but I'd rather have a sarni over that.)


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

komorikun said:


> There is a lot of fried food in Japan. Everyone thinks Japanese people eat sushi everyday but in reality they only eat it about once a week or less since it's expensive.
> 
> I think Japanese just have high metabolisms. The Japanese boyfriends I had ate way more than the hispanic boyfriends. The hispanics had some pudge but the Japanese didn't have an ounce of fat on them.


The fast / slow metabolism thing is mostly a myth. They're probably thinner because they're less insulin resistant; the Japanese generally eat better quality food and more vegetables than Hispanics, and probably walk around more.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

no mexican in the options?! i am disapoint


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love Italian and Mexican. Some Chinese. American, of course.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rains said:


> The fast / slow metabolism thing is mostly a myth. They're probably thinner because they're less insulin resistant; the Japanese generally eat better quality food and more vegetables than Hispanics, and probably walk around more.


I'm not saying a slow metabolism will make you super fat or anything but it does make some difference. I saw a lot of Japanese people eat tons and tons of food and still stay skinny. If they moved to the US and ate an American diet then they'd probably pork up some but not as much as white people.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

komorikun said:


> I'm not saying a slow metabolism will make you super fat or anything but it does make some difference. I saw a lot of Japanese people eat tons and tons of food and still stay skinny. If they moved to the US and ate an American diet then they'd probably pork up some but not as much as white people.


Both Asians and Hispanics tend to be skinny fat but Asians in Asia usually eat a better diet than Hispanics. As far as I can tell Hispanics in Latin America mostly live off meat, rice, cheese, butter, and refined white breads. The best thing they do is eat a lot of beans. They don't have veggies or fruit much, when they do it's mostly like a garnish. Asians in Asia may eat a lot of fried stuff and a fair bit of meat, but they tend to eat tonnes of veggies with everything at least. Veggies have a hormonal impact on the body that ends up protecting you from weight gain (this is long and complicated but it involves the gut microbiome and insulin sensitivity). Everyone gets fat and sick on a Western diet, that's inevitable. What sort of thing were your Japanese bfs eating? Also have to factor in age.


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

Love Mexican and Indian food.


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

Indian's my favourite, I guess. Thai and Chinese are alright as well


----------



## orchard (Feb 5, 2018)

South American food, but I probably can't eat most of it


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I can't decide, it depends on what I'm craving. There's too many tasty things .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flesh


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Gordon Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares USA*

why is america so obsessed with Italian food??

so bland! dough, pasta, tomato sauce!

any restaurant offering that, I'm out!

Italian girlfriend 2003. I went there by plane. epilepsy into hospital. 
brother flew to pick me up. he hired new VW Beetle. driving from hospital to airport, he said he hates pizzas. She came to visit London. we saw my parents while the were alive! got voucher from brother for Loch Fyne in Covent Garden at Xmas time... proud of remembering that location, needing about 8 seconds to fetch from brain √ life was good

Turkish food. offered freshly-cooked bread from locals. during south coast yacht flotilla. Marmaris... other places


----------

